# Tonights ties



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

First up....









Hmmmm what next?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

How bout some candy


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Dime piece (size 6 hook), now grown to a quarter (1/0 hook)


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok now I'm off to cut out angry birds magnets with my son


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Look great of course CH. what material did you make the body of #3 out of?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Good looking stuff as always. Poor fish will never know what hit em!


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks fellas!
Chris, the body is E-Z Body








and they have random tips and a fly pattern on the back of every package
















Tail is a pinch of rabbit. Eyes are http://www.clearcureeyes.com/ and the UV Cure resin head is, http://clearcuregoo.com/


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

....and not sure why it posted upside down, here is bassackwards for a better view :no:


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

.....and bonus update, my boat will soon have a built in usb charger........because I'm a nerd


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

just awesome. fly fishing has to be awesome. all i have ever done is catch bull bream on a fly rod.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I figured that was EZ body. I've used some similar body material but I like the stiffness of the EZ better. Thanks!


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info and the pictures ---- great looking flies !


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

I checked out a post by the Red Stick Fly Fishers (Baton Rouge) where they tied a very similar fly. To make bigger flies (= bigger fish, we all hope) they used some type of sheathing for cable. Cheap, stiff, several colors. If I can re-find the post, I'll post the link.

Good looking ties CH - I hope you destroy them in a fish's mouth!!


----------



## tat (Oct 8, 2007)

Found it!

http://www.rsff.org/uploads/newsletter/RSFF%20Tying%20Bench%201103.pdf


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

tat said:


> Found it!
> 
> http://www.rsff.org/uploads/newsletter/RSFF Tying Bench 1103.pdf


Great Info!!!! Thanks for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

I would like a few of the #3s. How can I get 3-4?


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

spike said:


> I would like a few of the #3s. How can I get 3-4?


Drop me a PM or E-mail ([email protected]) with your adress, and next time I'm at the vice, I'll tie a few up and send them your way
L8, Harry


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Thank you, email sent:thumbup:


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Capt Harry, I got the flies today. They look even better than the pic's. They look like fish catching machines. Thanks again


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Material for the black fly?*

Black is really good here. I use lots of black squirrel tail both dyed and natural.

I like the curly stuff you used. What is it?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work there CaptHarry & thanks for sharing.


----------

